# Stomatella snails good or bad?



## Billythefish (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi people.
Well Ive had my nano reef running for about six weeks now and all water parameters are stable, I introduced 15kg of live Fiji rock from the start and had no signs of snails until now, In the last 3 days Ive witnessed over twenty tiny stomatella snails grazing on the rock along with some tiny transparent crullers 'No idea what they are'. and three feather duster worms.
Ive also seen a couple of large stomata snails on the back glass eating algae.
Are these snails reef safe? And will I need to get a fish that will eat them to keep there numbers down?

Ive just added a percula clown fish, Will he eat them?


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Stomatella snails make a great CUC for any size reef tank, so be happy you have them! They'll keep their numbers in check on their own. Once they've grazed away all your nuisance algae, they'll start to die off. Your clown might eat the little snails, and they're pretty nutritious, so that'll be good for him


----------



## Billythefish (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you,
That's exactly what I hoped for.


----------

